# Do I need OSB on a Pole building.



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

maddog1 said:


> I tried asking my building dept. but they would not say one way or the other. I was told it all depends on what the inspector sees & the building's intended use.


How big is your building department? Can you go to a higher level?
Around here its kind of their job to tell you those things. If they don't know in the office how the heck are they going to know in the field? 
Maybe they are looking for a bribe on site for final approval? 
Did you submit plans that were approved? If so What did they specify?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

craig11152 said:


> How big is your building department? Can you go to a higher level?
> Around here its kind of their job to tell you those things. If they don't know in the office how the heck are they going to know in the field?
> Maybe they are looking for a bribe on site for final approval?
> Did you submit plans that were approved? If so What did they specify?


Liability issues happen when the Building Inspectors make suggestions for design of a building. That is why they don't offer suggestions.
All they are good for is to tell you whether it meets code.

As to the matter at hand, in addition to the Girts, are there braces on place at the corner posts? The OSB may be required to avoid racking of the frame.

Is it required? Don't know. Will it hurt to add it? Probably not, except for cost.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

https://www.iccsafe.org/forum/intl-...ues/t1-11-used-as-shear-wal-and-seam-nailing/


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

craig11152 said:


> How big is your building department? Can you go to a higher level?
> Around here its kind of their job to tell you those things. If they don't know in the office how the heck are they going to know in the field?
> Maybe they are looking for a bribe on site for final approval?
> Did you submit plans that were approved? If so What did they specify?


First, I don't know how many inspectors we have here. The last one on my property was called in from a neighboring county. I have talked to the Dept. supervisor & was told that because it's a small out building & owner constructed (no contractor) it will come down to a judgment call on site. 
I've had this sort of thing happen before & it has always been a favorable decision for me. But because the very next inspection is a FINAL I would like to get it right for the reasons I already explained. 

I have NEVER known any official down here "Looking" for a bribe or anything else from a citizen. Out in the country side here, we still smile at people, hold doors open for each other & help our neighbors out in times of need. I'm not sure what goes on in MI. I'm a little insulted that you would imply our inspectors are looking for a bribe, or that I would ever consider giving or offering one. Is that the best suggestion you have? Thank you!


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> Liability issues happen when the Building Inspectors make suggestions for design of a building. That is why they don't offer suggestions.
> All they are good for is to tell you whether it meets code.
> 
> As to the matter at hand, in addition to the Girts, are there braces on place at the corner posts? The OSB may be required to avoid racking of the frame.
> ...


Yes, there are 6x6 diagonal braces, notched into main support poles, carriage bolted into place as on the drawings. Framing is really at overkill level. I just want to see if OSB is really necessary. If I can eliminate it I would be saving a lot of double work. I'm building this barn on my own & I'm trying to save some effort & cash too, if I can. Thanks.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

BIG Johnson said:


> https://www.iccsafe.org/forum/intl-...ues/t1-11-used-as-shear-wal-and-seam-nailing/


Thanks for that link. I was on tat site earlier but had no luck in finding any information. I guess I was using the wrong search terms. Thanks-Very helpful.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

maddog1 said:


> I've had this sort of thing happen before & it has always been a favorable decision for me. But because the very next inspection is a FINAL I would like to get it right for the reasons I already explained.
> 
> I have NEVER known any official down here "Looking" for a bribe or anything else from a citizen. Out in the country side here, we still smile at people, hold doors open for each other & help our neighbors out in times of need. I'm not sure what goes on in MI. I'm a little insulted that you would imply our inspectors are looking for a bribe, or that I would ever consider giving or offering one. Is that the best suggestion you have? Thank you!


My apologies. I reread your original post which I should have read twice before my post. 
My new answer would be that you submitted plans that were approved so you should build what was approved. 
If you want to blow off the approved plans you need to submit a revision for approval. 
If the revision gets approved you build to that. Then when the inspector comes he inspects based on the approved plans. 
That is how it works up here. 
If I wanted to do what you want to do I would go the the building department and ask if its acceptable. They would either say "yes, submit a request for revision" or they would say "no, build to the original approved plans". 
What they wouldn't do is give me a vague answer that left me unsure. 
If they did I would build to approved plans.
It almost seems like you are asking for permission to build something other than what your building department approved.
Again I apologize for my first answer. I didn't fully absorb your original post before shooting from the hip.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

craig11152 said:


> My apologies. I reread your original post which I should have read twice before my post.
> My new answer would be that you submitted plans that were approved so you should build what was approved.
> If you want to blow off the approved plans you need to submit a revision for approval.
> If the revision gets approved you build to that. Then when the inspector comes he inspects based on the approved plans.
> ...



Thank you! Here we are not as formal with certain projects as your state is. I built a 2,400 Sq ft. Single level home here three years ago. I pulled the permit & they did not want to see the plans at time of permit issue. I also had to get permits from the state/county health & safety depts. 

Down here you can build 3,000 sq. ft., residential up to two or three floors (No longer sure) & you are NOT required to have any plans on file. In fact, unless you have a specific site issue or a really complex structure with overhangs or cantilevers you don't need a stamped plan. You do need a plan but if you know enough about arcetecture & engineering you can draw it up yourself & have your contractor review it or have it stamped.

There is a real difference down here on how citizens are regulated & governed over. We still enjoy what little is left in this country. We can do a number of things on our own land without all the over regulated bull you have in the North. And people are trusted to do what they are told to do or what they say they will do. We don't have the stupid overloaded "Big Brother" watching over us. We don't have local government spying on us down here. And when I built this house, I did not spend a pile of money with lawyers & contracts. My contractor wrote up the job, in very simple terms. 
I took the contract to my lawyer here in town. I showed him the contract & asked him is this a good contract, because it has no "Fine Points, etc." He said, yes. Your contractor is known by me & everyone around here. Never a bad word about him in thirty years. I signed it. 

Last home I built in NY state, I spent over $10,000 for plans, lawyers, filing fees. Here I spent $200 for the permit, another $25 for the health & safety permit & $ 300. for plans & $150. in legal fees. 

I'm living in America that use to be. Sorry for you folks up there. Really don't know how you all can live with all that regulation & taxation bull. Good Luck to you. And Not voting also has consequences. You get what you don't vote for in the end.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

maddog1 said:


> And Not voting also has consequences. You get what you don't vote for in the end.


No idea what your talking about...I voted. There are more than two options.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

"Don't look at me. I didn't vote for either one of them"
Craig- you stated it, not me. Your right, probably more than Two options were on the ballot. How many votes did the candidate of your choice get. Was he or she in the Show or Place position? Frankly I don't even recall who was on the ballot. I assume we are talking about the Presidential election. Thanks!


----------

